

Data Wrangler, an alternative to Google Refine - aubergene
http://vis.stanford.edu/wrangler/

======
aubergene
Just had a demo at the NICAR11 conference, it looks very impressive.
Restricted to 1000 rows and 40 columns, but can export Python script to
process larger files. It suggests and shows previews for changes to the data,
which is helpful, especially to those who aren't so experienced at data
manipulation.

